# Considering trading out Kahr P9 for P365XL



## wyliec2 (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm a long-time Kahr user (P9, PM9, P380) for concealed carry.

Whenever I carry the P9, I must make a few considerations to conceal it compared to the smaller PM9 and P380.

I've recently handled the P365XL and it felt better than my Kahr P9 which had always been my 'best feeling' gun in hand.

I'm stuck on the idea that if I'm going to carry something larger than the PM9, I could just as easily carry a P365XL with 12+1 capacity versus the P9 with 7+1.

Looking for any thoughts on this potential swap...??? Asking here and on the Kahr forum - full disclosure on duplicate posting.

I should add I've had a P229 for over 20 years and find it does everything I could want except fit in my pants.

Thanks for any input!!


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Thought I just answered this post? Hmm?

My vote is for the XL.....
I have the CW9 and the P365 and the CW is a more pleasant shoot. The 365 has a fairly rough recoil...I'm thinking the XL may be a little more tame.


----------



## wyliec2 (Oct 30, 2009)

Higgy Baby said:


> Thought I just answered this post? Hmm?
> 
> My vote is for the XL.....
> I have the CW9 and the P365 and the CW is a more pleasant shoot. The 365 has a fairly rough recoil...I'm thinking the XL may be a little more tame.


Thanks for the info!

I did get the P365XL and my initial impression is that it's a great pistol!!

I put 150 rounds through it at the range and it ran everything perfectly - mix of FMJ & HP/Std & +P/115gr, 124gr and 147gr!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

How does the recoil of the gun compare to the Kahr? Just curious


----------



## wyliec2 (Oct 30, 2009)

Shipwreck said:


> How does the recoil of the gun compare to the Kahr? Just curious


That's an interesting question - I didn't have both guns at the same time.

With full magazines, I'm thinking the Sig is 15 - 20% heavier than the Kahr which should reflect lower recoil, however, it seemed it took more effort for follow-up aiming with the Sig.

Possibly because with a full magazine the Sig is more bottom heavy (bottom portion is double stack) than the Kahr and this allowed more muzzle flip than the vertically balanced Kahr.

I had fired the Kahr on dozens of occasions and it could be that I just need more time with the Sig to get the feel.

I didn't find the recoil on either to be significant. I need to check follow-up shot with the last few rounds compared to the first few rounds....


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

in my opinion only all steel Karhs are any good, and overpriced, the polymer made ones are junk.


----------



## blackswampleatherco (12 mo ago)

I make a lot of holsters for the P365 and the P365 XL and it is a pretty good carry gun.


----------



## in the know (11 mo ago)

It's hard to beat the P365XL. I had both the P365sas and now P365xl and the 365xl is superior in almost every way except it's a little longer, which is not a problem for me.
Recoil is better than the 365 and accuracy is also better. 
I'm now in the process of customizing my XL so it goes with my 4 custom P320 builds I've made.🙂


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Time for an upgrade


----------

